# [RAID] Intel Matrix .. Hardware, software?

## Trevoke

Salut a tous, je me suis achete un nouvel ordi avec une carte mere qui a un support RAID.. Un truc Intel Matrix Storage Controller.

J'ai demarre l'ordi, fait Ctrl+I, prepare un RAID-1 .. Je redemarre avec un LiveDVD Gentoo et ca voit deux disques durs distinct au lieu d'un seul disque dur de 500 Go!

Quid?

----------

## geekounet

Bah, t'as du fake-raid sur ta CM, c'est-à-dire que c'est à moitié géré matériellement mais faut toujours un driver spécifique qui va s'occuper de la gestion des disques et de tous les calculs et tout = manque de flexibilité comme sur un vrai raid hard, et manque de perfs comme sur du raid soft, donc simplement à éviter.

Si t'avais un vrai chipset RAID (pas intégré sur les CM généralement, et beaucoup plus cher), tu ne verrais qu'un seul disque (faut toujours un driver spécifique, mais c'est juste pour l'accès au chipset comme sur un chipset SATA ou autre, pas pour la gestion du raid).

Je te conseille de faire un vrai raid soft, pour les perfs ça sera pareil voire meilleur, et c'est plus flexible et sans mauvaises surprises.  :Wink:  (et si ta CM crame un jour, tu pourras toujours retrouver tes données, alors qu'avec un fake-raid ou vrai raid hard il faut racheter le même matos).

----------

## kwenspc

pas mieux!

----------

## Trapamoosch

Je confirme les dires de geekounet. J'ai eu et utilisé un fake raid avec un chipset ICH Intel via dmraid et ça manque effectivement de souplesse, pas moyen de voir l'état de la grappe et ça nécessite obligatoirement un initrd pour pouvoir booter sur le raid (voir sur la page du wiki). De plus, dmraid ne gère pas forcément tous les types (par exemple sur ma carte mère, pas moyen d'utiliser du raid5, même si le chipset en est capable, dmraid ne savait pas l'initialiser). Le seul avantage, c'est de pouvoir avoir un dual boot Linux/Windows en raid (ce pourquoi j'utilisais cette méthode).

Depuis j'ai viré la partition Windows et j'en ai profité pour passer en sofware raid avec mdadm, et je préfère (ne serait que pour la possibilité de faire un cat /proc/mdstat et de voir l'état du système).

----------

